# Fungicide for seedlings



## leeaun (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi all, 

I have a fungicide and bactericide called Physan 20. Is it safe to use on newly deflasked seedlings? Which fungicides do you use to prevent rots on new seedlings?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 30, 2016)

Be very careful with Physan. Too strong an application can harm seedlings.


----------



## abax (Oct 30, 2016)

Are you looking for a spray or a drench? Cleary's 3336 is
a systemic and I've never experienced any damage at all
to any plant no matter how big or small.


----------



## gonewild (Oct 31, 2016)

Not safe to use on tender seedlings.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 31, 2016)

I wouldn't use Physan on seedlings.
I use Mancozeb/Dithane, when needed.


----------



## Ray (Oct 31, 2016)

Seedlings in the flask are totally sterile, so any such treatment has nothing to cure, and they don't impart any sort of "immunity", so why bother. If you want to do the latter, consider a plant probiotic.


----------



## troy (Oct 31, 2016)

Better airflow and good water when you water would be beneficial also keeping seedlings at 65 - 70 percent humidity


----------



## leeaun (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks for the advice guys. I will keep Physan out then and look for other alternatives as suggested on the board then...


----------



## gonewild (Nov 1, 2016)

leeaun said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. I will keep Physan out then and look for other alternatives as suggested on the board then...



Where are you located? 
If you can get Benalate it is a good choice.


----------



## leeaun (Nov 1, 2016)

I am based in London. Have you tried it with all your new paph seedlings that are deflasked and they are okay? 



gonewild said:


> Where are you located?
> If you can get Benalate it is a good choice.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 1, 2016)

leeaun said:


> I am based in London. Have you tried it with all your new paph seedlings that are deflasked and they are okay?



No I have not ever had a fungal problem with plants coming out of flask so no need to treat them all. As Ray mentioned they are not infected with fungus invitro and when you place them in a proper growing environment they are not much more susceptible to fungal attack than any other plant. So my practice and advice is not to use fungicide unless you know there is a fungal problem.

Now...when you see a fungal problem on tender seedlings, then yes Benalate is safe to apply. (safe for the plants)


----------



## naoki (Nov 1, 2016)

Similar to Lance, I don't use preventative fungicide for deflasking any more, neither. I do sometime use Aspirin water 1x or 2x to boost the immune system a touch. Since they were in sterile environment, it may be good to give a bit of challenge against the immune system. I wouldn't over-do this, though, and this could be just a theoretical practice since I haven't done a controlled experiment yet.

I had to use Physan-20 (1tsp/gallon) recently on seedlings 2-6 weeks out of flasks (P. mastersianum from Rick's cross, P. vinifierum, and 2 Dracula species). It was related to bush snail prevention, and none of them were affected since the plants were very healthy out of flasks. But I would rather avoid the possible risk of phytotoxicity if I had a choice.


----------



## leeaun (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks for all the useful tips - I will hold off the fungicide and observe if tere is any problem before attempting to use it!


----------

